# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say ''My life, my decisions'' in Russian?

## DatKadaver

well, the title :P

----------


## pushvv

Моя жизнь - мои решения. Я живу - я решаю. Я хозяин своей жизни.

----------


## Yulia65

Pushvv,
Excellent suggestions!
Another possible way to say this phrase in Russian would be:
МНЕ ЖИТЬ, МНЕ И РЕШАТЬ.

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Моя жизнь - мой выбор as well

----------


## DatKadaver

Thank you very much guys! I wanna get it tattooed on the inside of my lower left arm. But what is the difference between Мне жить, мне решать and Моя жизнь, мои решения? 
And it means like: ''This is my life, I make my own decisions, I don't have to listen to you all.'' therefore I think решения is better than выбор right? 
Thank you all very much for your help, I love Russia and the Russian language.

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Моя жизнь - мои решения, this is the straightest translation of the phase been given by you.
Мне жить - мне решать., it's shorter, sounds nicely and the difference between them is only that in the 1st variant there are nouns but in the 2nd - verbs

----------


## DatKadaver

Ah so it's like: My life, my decisions and I live, I decide? Thank you, what do you like best?

----------


## Barsuk

There's very popular line in Odnoklassniki.ru: "Моя жизнь -- мои правила. Не нравятся мои правила -- не лезьте в мою жизнь.". I think it works.

----------


## Lampada

> There's very popular line in Odnoklassniki.ru: "Моя жизнь -- мои правила. Не нравятся мои правила -- не лезьте в мою жизнь.". I think it works.

 My life - my rules.  This is a motto of control freaks.

----------


## DatKadaver

yes I dont want 'my rules' I want 'my decisions', I don't make any rules, just making my own decisions instead of being a sheep in the herd. That's more what I mean.

----------


## DatKadaver

so Моя жизнь - мои решения, Мне жить - мне решатьis means My life - my decisions and I live - I decide?

----------

